# Anyone ever dealt with "Chopper's Music" on eBay?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a few favourite searchs on eBay I get email notification of. An item was listed on 'Chopper's Music" which says it's located in Edmonton. Have any of you guys dealt with them?

Not trying to plug in any because I have never dealt with them, but they have some good looking prices for a Canadian store.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've bought the odd little thing from them, mostly for testing purposes. I've never bought pickups from them or anything made of wood though.

Service and shipping were fine, I had no problem with them at all.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've bought the odd little thing from them, mostly for testing purposes. I've never bought pickups from them or anything made of wood though.
> 
> Service and shipping were fine, I had no problem with them at all.


I've had almost the identical experience...

Bought a switch here, some cable there. Usually something minor that I need within a week (therefore can't order from Guitar Parts Canada) but doesn't justify driving a long distance to find a shop that carries parts.

Last couple of parts I've bought (pots, knobs) I've gotten at Sherwood Music in Kitchener.


Chopper's, like Greasy Groove and WeedSellit are fine for little Buy It Now items off eBay.

Wouldn't buy one of their pickups or something really expensive (sight unseen) but for what they normally sell on eBay they are good.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

They had some Tele pickguards and bridges for a decent price. That is how I found the page.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've eyed their Strat pickguards a few times but I keep fearing it will be cheap and crappy. The guy wouldn't let me pick it up in person so I didn't purchase.

TG


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Have ordered from them and service was very good. Haven't tried the Diesel pickups .


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I've eyed their Strat pickguards a few times but I keep fearing it will be cheap and crappy. The guy wouldn't let me pick it up in person so I didn't purchase.
> 
> TG


I'll post my impressions of one of their pickguards when the HSS one I ordered arrives...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I'll post my impressions of one of their pickguards when the HSS one I ordered arrives...



Kicker, thanks that would be a help.


----------

